# Interesting and well put opinion on Ebola



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought this was well written and gives some interesting views on Ebola.

Ebola crisis: Team Obama takes politically correct approach, ignores science | Fox News


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's a letter from a DVM on FB:

The present Ebola crisis in the world is frightening. I have submitted the following letter to the editor of the Lewiston Morning Tribune:
Editor, Lewiston Morning Tribune:
If I wish to import a horse into the United States from Liberia or any African country other than Morocco, the horse needs to undergo a 60 day quarantine period at a USDA approved quarantine facility prior to mingling with the general population of horses in this country. Africa has a disease called African Horse Sickness that does not exist in the US; this is the way we have kept it out of this country. African Horse Sickness does not cause disease in people, only horses; our government has determined that it would be devastating to the US horse industry if it were to come here.
The United States (and virtually all other countries) require a myriad of tests and often quarantine prior to bringing in a foreign animal.
I can’t legally cross state lines in the United States with a horse or cow without a health certificate signed by a USDA accredited veterinarian stating that the animal has been inspected and found free of infectious disease. In most cases blood tests are also required. In fact I can’t legally cross the Snake River and ride my horse in Idaho without a health certificate and a negative blood test for Equine Infectious Anemia.
I’m not complaining; the United States of America, the States of Idaho and Washington as well as the other 48 states take the health of our livestock very seriously, and we have a very good record at keeping foreign animal diseases out of our country. I am happy to do my part to maintain biosecurity in our animal population.
If I am a resident of Liberia incubating Ebola, to enter the United States all I need to do is present a valid visa, and lie when asked if I have been exposed to Ebola. Within hours (no quarantine required) I can be walking the streets of any city in the United States.
I feel very fortunate to live in a country that values our animals so highly.
David A. Rustebakke, DVM

In short: Animals matter more than we do.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I had mixed feelings on Obama's pick for ebola czar.

On one hand the guy is a political hack who they owed a favor from the campaign. He is not a doctor and his appointment was politically motivated. Personally they should have appointed Richard Carmona or the current Surgeon General even.

But on the other hand, the ebola czar really needs to be a greasy lawyer who can schmooze with the best. The czar has to understand all of the laws available to legally quarantine entire cities or regions if need be. The czar will have plenty of doctors to advise him/her, but they will need to be able to speak with legal authority when advising the president on how to proceed (without being cockblocked by the GOP.)

Personally, i have had NBC masks and ppg ready for years. A quarantine in place is the most likely survival we preppers n survivalists will face in the next ten years.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

? The creep is there to order execution under color of law? I hahaha don't see any mixed feelings there. They are desperate to start this war and more...
And generals handle cities. Beaurorats make sure it takes 10 days to get water because there were too many Katrina survivors?

I was kinda surprised fox had anything that wasn't pure tripe - gee, could there be the beginnings of trouble in the propaganda honeymoon?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Color of law? It is apparent that the politics of color (political correctness) out weighs the reality of any given situation. This explains many of this administrations peculiar decisions like Ebola and ISIS. Ferguson, Travon Martin and an agitated college professor get more attention from POTUS than Iraq, Afghanistan, economics of the working population.


----------

